# HDMI signal through Sony AV amp



## wurz (Mar 1, 2009)

I've recently purhcased an Asus M3N78-EM mobo with HDMI out and built an HTPC around it. OS is Windows XP 32 bit.

Everything is working great and I've connected it to my Panasonic TV via the HDMI.

I also have a Sony AV amp that I use to switch between multiple HDMI sources - it outputs video to my TV and processes audio passed over HDMI. I tried connecting the mobo to one of the HDMI inuts on the amp. It works fine except that if I switch sources on the amp, turn off the amp/TV, or do anthing to drop the connection, it won't pick up the connection again if I switch the amp input back to the HTPC input. The only way to pick up the HDMI signal is to have the Amp & TV switched to the right input and _reboot_ the PC.

I'm somewhat perlplexed as to why it's doing this, and I'd like to know if there's a way of fixing it. I plan to keep the PC on most of the time; ideally if I want to view something I don't want to have to reboot first. I've established it's not a Windows thing as it does the same if viewing the BIOS screen via HDMI.

None of my other equipment connected to the Sony amp does this, furthermore if I connect the PC directly to the TV there are no problems with switching inputs either.

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Wurz


----------



## deo69 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have exaxctly the same problem as yourself, it's driving me nuts!
If you manage to find a solution, please let me know.

Regards

David


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Most likely the way the amp switches between inputs causes the pc the show the cable as being disconnected. As with s-video or composite on a pc , it'll usually disable the output and revert back to one of the dvi ports.

Dvd players or games consoles or other devices with hdmi output would probably naturally just keep sending the hdmi signal weather the cable is connected or not.


----------



## wurz (Mar 1, 2009)

I never found a solution for this - it seems to be a hardware limitation of the Asus mobo. I just upgraded to Windows 7 and it does the same thing.

The workaround for me was to connect the mobo HDMI output directly to the TV and only use the Sony amp for audio (using the optical output from the mobo). 


Wurz


----------

